# Floatation Pods Updated 9-2



## Specknreds

I finally broke down and built a set of pods for my boat. They work super. I only wish that I would have taken pictures during the build.

First A special thanks to Sparkbr for help with the layout and dimensional design. Also thanks to rick50 for the welding. If you need any aluminum work done in S. Louisiana, he's the man.

This is one project that I might have been better off paying someone to do, but it came out better than I expected. 

On too the building process: I cut everything out at my house. This was very difficult due too he compound angles attaching to compound angles. This took about 4 hours only because I had never done this before and had nothing to go off of except a few pictures. I couldn't tach anything together so this created some issues. I took the 14 pieces to rick50 the next day and we welded everything. I'm proud to say that all pieces fit like a glove. I bolted them on the next day and went for a test trial. 

I'm very impressed with the performance. I only had about 3" of freeboard at the transom before and I now have 6"+. I was able to move the gas tank to the back of the boat freeing up floor space (the goal of this project). It provided so much bouyancy that I'm going to move my battery to the back also. They really help taking off too. The boat jumps on plane with minimal throttle. It also seems more stable. The pods also channel a lot of water to the motor. The only negative is I lost about 2 MPH (woopie). I think the channeling is creating drag on the motor. I'm going to raise the motor another 1/2" and I just might get those few MPH back.

Does anyone know what color green Alweld uses?


----------



## Specknreds

More pictures.


----------



## huntinfool

Looks great! Congrats on the craftsmanship!


----------



## Zum

Looks like it worked out nice.
Now maybe a 40hp will be in your dreams


----------



## Waterwings

Nice work! Concerning the paint, maybe if you have something removable from the boat (bracket, handle, etc), perhaps an automotive paint place could match the paint on their computer and mix you some up.


----------



## RBuffordTJ

What a great idea! I love it.


----------



## Specknreds

Zum said:


> Looks like it worked out nice.
> Now maybe a 40hp will be in your dreams



8) working on it..



Waterwings said:


> Nice work! Concerning the paint, maybe if you have something removable from the boat (bracket, handle, etc), perhaps an automotive paint place could match the paint on their computer and mix you some up.



I called the local Alweld dealer and they quoted me $40 a quart. I think that I'm going to take your advice.


----------



## Waterwings

Specknreds said:


> Zum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it worked out nice.
> Now maybe a 40hp will be in your dreams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8) working on it..
> 
> 
> 
> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work! Concerning the paint, maybe if you have something removable from the boat (bracket, handle, etc), perhaps an automotive paint place could match the paint on their computer and mix you some up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I called the local Alweld dealer and they quoted me $40 a quart. I think that I'm going to take your advice.
Click to expand...


$40 a qt! Ouch! Heck, I'd hate to think what they'd charge to paint it for you. :shock:


----------



## Specknreds

I just noticed I misspelled floatation. OOPS :? 

My wife saw where Walmart just received a new stock of camo paint and the OD greed matched. $12 for 3 cans sure beat $40 a quart.

We're going to give it a good test trial this weekend. I have a 4 day holiday weekend. 8)


----------



## dyeguy1212

paint looks great. 


one heck of a job =D>


----------



## BassAddict

Nice work Specks!!



Specknreds said:


> The only negative is I lost about 2 MPH (woopie).



And that 2 MPH's is no big deal for most of us, except of course Mr. Moo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Jim

Wow man, Very impressive! :beer:


----------



## Rat

2 MPH loss isn't bad considering you altered the planing surface quite abit. It looks like to me you can raise that engine more than 1/2 inch also, proly get your 2 MPH, and then some, back. 

What are the hatches in the top of the sponsons for?


----------



## TrackerTom

That paint looks like you got it from the manufacturer. Good job. 

Tom


----------



## Usmctanker

Man they look really good.
Not too shabby on the cutting job.


----------



## cyberflexx

Thats pretty awesome.. I know Alumaweld makes a jon with those pontoons already on the hull. Is that where you got the idea from?


----------



## Specknreds

cyberflexx said:


> Thats pretty awesome.. I know Alumaweld makes a jon with those pontoons already on the hull. Is that where you got the idea from?



No, just about every tinboat manufacturer offers them including Alweld. I got the idea from a combination of Sparkbr (tinboats member) and they are very popular around my area. I live in "mud-boat territory".



Rat said:


> 2 MPH loss isn't bad considering you altered the planing surface quite abit. It looks like to me you can raise that engine more than 1/2 inch also, proly get your 2 MPH, and then some, back.
> 
> What are the hatches in the top of the sponsons for?



The hatches gave me a way too reach the bolts. I bolted it so I could test them before I welded them. I can patch a few bolt holes a lot easier than cutting the pods off if they were welded.


----------



## Waterwings

Looks great! 8)


----------



## Specknreds

Sea trial and fishability results:

The weather conditions were horrible :x but we made the best of it. I guess perfect conditions for a sea trial; horrible for fishing. We ran well over 60 miles dodging thunderstorms and tring to find some fish. There was also a 10 - 20+ MPH variable wind  . We had the boat loaded down with 8 gallons of gas, 2 big guys, lg. deep cycle battery, 120 quart ice chest with 20+lbs of ice, Fishing rods, tackle box that would rival a bait shop, and a assortment of other items. Another words HEAVY! 

The first thing I noticed was while launching, the back of the boat floated twice as fast. There is no chance of water coming over the transom now while backing down. I would sit on the front while someone backed be down the ramp. Not anymore!

I was able to move my gas tank to the very back of the boat freeing up a lot of floor space. I also moved my battery too the compartment in my back seat. I could not do this before because I only had a couple of inches of freeboard at the transom. The pods have added 4" at the minimum of freeboard. Even with all the added weight.

As far as stability, the only way I can describe it is it acts like a 1654 or even a 18'er. The boat sits almost level even with the added weight while sitting still. The pods also did something unexpected. They stabilized the side to side motion. I could walk anywhere in the boat and my fishing buddy barely felt it. Before, two people could not sit too the rear of the boat without me worrying about water over the transom. Now it's high and dry.

I noticed that while on plane, the boat held the water better. While crossing other boats wakes or a 1 foot chop, it seemed more solid cutting the waves better.

We chased redfish in the tidal ponds today and I never once had to raise the motor. We were in less than a foot of water.  My floating draft is about 8" with the motor down. The pods help you plane off twice as fast by cutting the bow rise in half. I planed out several times in a foot of water.

The pods did cut my top end a little. Before I could easily run 29 with this weight. Now the best I could get was 27.5 MPH. I think that motor is causing drag because the pods channel water to the motor. I was going to raise the motor before this trip but I discovered that I can not raise it anymore. The clamps are at the top of the transom. This is going to be another project just to raise it further. I might just build a jack plate. I noticed that the motor was kicking up a lot of spray while on plane. The water is hitting about 2.5" above the cavitation plate.

And if anyone was wondering, They do catch fish. Here are a few fish we kept for dinner. I'm blackening the redfish on the halfshell on the grill while I'm writing this.


----------



## Waterwings

Great report, and good to hear the sea trials went well! Nice catchin' also! 8)


----------



## DenisD

Your pods look great. I did the same thing to my Alumacraft 1546. A 15" transom and a 25hp 4-stroke motor was a scary combination. Then I added a tilt & trim unit for more weight, really scary combination. The pods solved all the problems, I can even step out on them when nature calls. I hate peeing on my own boat #-o . Great job, my daughter says she'll help post pics of mine soon.


----------



## Specknreds

DenisD said:


> Your pods look great. I did the same thing to my Alumacraft 1546. A 15" transom and a 25hp 4-stroke motor was a scary combination. Then I added a tilt & trim unit for more weight, really scary combination. The pods solved all the problems, I can even step out on them when nature calls. I hate peeing on my own boat #-o . Great job, my daughter says she'll help post pics of mine soon.



Thanks. I discovered the same usefulness also when nature called. I jumped out of the boat to measure the draft (OK, I was looking for an excuse, it was HOT) and discovered they make a great platform to get back into the boat.


----------



## Rat

Sounds like nothing but good results, I love it when that happens!  I would try a fixed jack plate to get your motor higher, I bet you get your MPH back. Great report!


----------



## G3_Guy

Hey, those look great! Nice work! =D>


----------



## caver101

Those look awesome!

A set of those and a jack plate would do wonders for my duck boat!

Great post and thanks for posting photos =D>


----------



## Specknreds

I finally finished my jackplate after two attempts. The first attempt failed because there wasn't enough set back and the clamps on the motor hit the transom. It looks sweet, but this will be another thread. I haven't bolted it to the transom yet. I ran out of time today.


----------



## baptistpreach

Very nice work! I love the stability you got with these. What size is the boat?


----------



## Specknreds

baptistpreach said:


> Very nice work! I love the stability you got with these. What size is the boat?



1448 Mod-V Alweld


----------



## Specknreds

Finished picture with transducer mounted, padding (my motor hits the stops before it hits the pod, but if you push hard enough, it will scratch the paint) and jack plate. Link to jack plate https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=10425

I'll give it the ultimate sea trial the 24th. A little over a week fishing the Florida Flats.


----------



## River Rider

I am looking to fab some pods as well. I have a 16 foot lowe, it is a tru flat at teh transom with no vee. Do you recomend this? If so what pointers do you have I should know of? Also I plan on welding the pods to the boat rather then bolting. Is this a bad idea?


----------



## Specknreds

River Rider said:


> I am looking to fab some pods as well. I have a 16 foot lowe, it is a tru flat at teh transom with no vee. Do you recomend this? If so what pointers do you have I should know of? Also I plan on welding the pods to the boat rather then bolting. Is this a bad idea?



I would definitely recommend pods. They are a extensive project. They should do better on your flat than my Vee. I will eventually weld my pods. I bolted them because I didn't know if I would like them and I had never attempted anything like this. I can patch a few bolt holes a lot easier than a weld all the way around. All I had was a picture and advice from Sparkbr to go off of. Sparkbr sells pods also. I probably would have been better off buying a set of pods, but I'm a do it yourself kind of guy and enjoy challenges.

I will help you antway I can. I will not have computer access after tomorrow until Oct. the 3rd.


----------



## caver101

Who/what is "Sparkbr"?? I would like to take a look at his pods.


----------



## Specknreds

caver101 said:


> Who/what is "Sparkbr"?? I would like to take a look at his pods.



Sparkbr is a member here on Tinboats. He is a super nice guy. PM him and he should be able to help you.


----------



## caver101

thank you!


----------



## River Rider

Speknreds I hope you are enjoying your fishing. I know you won't be able to answer this till Oct. 3 or so, but when you get this I was wondering what gauge aluminum you used for your pods. I have been trying to get different opinions on this because I was given some aluminum to make some with but I want to make sure it is heavy enough for the job. I believe it is 10 or 12 gauge I was given. I know it is twice as thick as the aluminum my boat is made from. Thanks.


----------



## rick50

River Rider I m rick50, I did the welding on the flotation pods for specksnreds. The material thickness he used is 1/8 (.125). Don t know if you know this or not ,but 10 gauge is .134 and 12 gauge is .104. Hope this helps.


----------



## River Rider

Thank you. Yes sir I knew that, just around here some guys go by gauge, but I noticed alot of people on here use go the other way. Either way thanks for the help.


----------



## rusmir

i love it great idea .. how much did it cost u and what material did u use again


----------



## Specknreds

rusmir said:


> i love it great idea .. how much did it cost u and what material did u use again



Thanks

The project didn't cost me anything except for paying rick50 to do the welding. All of the material was given to me. I really can't help you with the cost. I could have had a set custom made for my boat for around $300. This included everything.


----------



## River Rider

I got a quick question for you. I am finally getting back to my pods, and I am about to seal them up, but I think they are heavy. How much did yours weigh a piece before you put them on your boat? I want to make sure I am not adding too much weight when i am already trying to accomedate for my big butt...


----------



## dyeguy1212

It wouldnt be pretty ironic if your pods were too heavy for the boat.. considering they are supposed to ADD flotation :lol:


----------



## Nevillizer

Yeah, that wouldn't be any fun.


----------



## Specknreds

River Rider said:


> I got a quick question for you. I am finally getting back to my pods, and I am about to seal them up, but I think they are heavy. How much did yours weigh a piece before you put them on your boat? I want to make sure I am not adding too much weight when i am already trying to accomedate for my big butt...



I'm not sure. They were not very heavy at all. I'm guessing under 20lbs a piece. .125 thick aluminum weighs 1.76 lbs per sq. ft.


----------



## caver101

Has anybody heard anything from boyd welding in a while? https://www.boydwelding.com/products.html

They sell a set of pre-fab pods for a pretty sweet price. I have called and emailed.....no answer or returned call. Anybody know of anybody else that has a set for about the same price?


----------



## River Rider

Dyeguy why would you want to jynx a brother like that? Thanks Spec. Mine are well under 20 lbs, I just wanted to make sure mine are not turning out too heavy. I once I get back to the house I will post the latest on the pods I made as well as some of what I have fabbed on my boat. Seems the beggining of this year has been crazy.


----------



## dyeguy1212

River Rider said:


> Dyeguy why would you want to jynx a brother like that? Thanks Spec. Mine are well under 20 lbs, I just wanted to make sure mine are not turning out too heavy. I once I get back to the house I will post the latest on the pods I made as well as some of what I have fabbed on my boat. Seems the beggining of this year has been crazy.



Not a jinx... but you'd sort of deserve it for not taking it into account :lol:


----------



## River Rider

Dyegye you know you tend to be a little harsh. Hence the question about the weight... I was asking before the mistake was made.


----------



## dyeguy1212

look at the laughy face.. it means I was joking :wink: :lol: 


I'm not the type to think any question is a dumb question. Regardless, my opinion shouldn't matter much.. its the internet :|


----------



## Fishgeek

I realize I'm hopping on this thread 2 years late, but wanted ask question or two. First, nice job with the pods Speck! I have an Alumacraft 1448 modv and was seriously considering pods. Fish a really shallow river and from what I: ve read, the pods could really decrease my draft....especially since I am only running an15HP. What were you pods dimensions?


----------



## Specknreds

Thanks,

I sold that boat last month. I sold it to a good friend so I could get him to measure it. 

The pods raised my transom freeboard by over 4" and allowed me to plane out in a foot of water. The guy who bought it put a poling platform on the back. I was shocked that it supported all of that weight directly over the motor/transom. He cannot get over how shallow the boat floats. It floats in water so shallow that it is impossible to use a trolling motor. 

The only reason I sold it was that they ban boats this small in most tournaments I fish. I also have 3 other boats. It was just sitting and we know that isn't good.


----------



## Fishgeek

Specknreds said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I sold that boat last month. I sold it to a good friend so I could get him to measure it.
> 
> The pods raised my transom freeboard by over 4" and allowed me to plane out in a foot of water. The guy who bought it put a poling platform on the back. I was shocked that it supported all of that weight directly over the motor/transom. He cannot get over how shallow the boat floats. It floats in water so shallow that it is impossible to use a trolling motor.
> 
> The only reason I sold it was that they ban boats this small in most tournaments I fish. I also have 3 other boats. It was just sitting and we know that isn't good.



Thanks Speck. I found dimensions for pods on Beavertail's website and took them to a welding shop here in town. He told me the pair would run me at least $1000(!!!) to make! Apparently aluminum is pricey right now. Personally, I just don't think he wanted to mess with a little project like this. I was shocked considering I can by a pair from Beavertail for under $300. He also said he would not (_literally_ said he would not weld the pods to my boat) b/c he would never get a good weld since my boat wasn't brand new & has been in the water. Needless to say I was/am a little disappointed. Guess I'll be saving a bit more money, buying from Beavertail, and bolting them to my transom -- not crazy about that idea either!


----------



## Specknreds

Mine are just bolted. I'm a big guy and I can stand on mine. They made a great swim platform while diving in the springs in Florida.


----------



## JamesM56alum

That is so badass i want a set now...


----------



## lovedr79

Sweet! Now I really want pods on my 1448 mod v. mine has all the issues mentioned above and I too fish a shallow river pretty Mich exclusively.


----------



## nlester

Thanks for the article specksnred.


----------



## nelsonag

Hey I am curious what gauge and what type of metal used? Thinking about making these for my Jonboat. Thanks in advance!


----------



## eeshaw

If you start a new thread you'll probably get more attention. To answer your question, sides should be .09 to .100 and the bottoms should be .125. 5056 is best but 6061 will work too.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter

I had some home made ones on for a while (I was able to fix issue with motor trim). I just bolted at top, above waterline, & used epoxy glue below that. Caulked with urethane all around. When I removed them several years later it was a real chore to pry them off. No damage to hull aluminum.


----------



## eeshaw

I'm making a set for my boat now. The bottoms will be about 3/16 inch thick on these and will have internal gussets inside that will run from the transom out to the end. The sides will be .100 thick. These will hold up to the sunken stumps I'll be fishing next year.


----------



## LDUBS

At the risk of hi-jacking this discussion is there a rule of thumb or something about the size of the pods. So just as an example, suppose someone is concerned that hanging the new four-stroke off the transom is going to add 50 pounds. I wonder how big should the pods be to offset that. I assume that the additional hull area on the water has an impact in addition to the added flotation.


----------



## eeshaw

Water weighs about 8.3 pounds per gallon so if you make a pod that holds 6 gallons of water that gives you roughly 48 pounds of displacement per pod. Take that times two and you get displacement equivalent to 96 pounds minus what ever the pods weigh. You can calculate it closer but it's close enough to suffice using the outlined method. Flotation also depends where on the transom you place the pod to offset the weight. The higher up on the transom you go with placement of the pods the lower the transom is allowed to sink into the water lessening their effectiveness. If they're placed at the bottom of the hull you maximize flotation earlier on. I prefer to use a full height pod when possible that becomes an extension of the hull. These will provide moreflotation the deeper the transom sinks into the water the more of the pod that is placed into the water to offset the weight.


----------



## LDUBS

eeshaw said:


> Water weighs about 8.3 pounds per gallon so if you make a pod that holds 6 gallons of water that gives you roughly 48 pounds of displacement per pod. Take that times two and you get displacement equivalent to 96 pounds minus what ever the pods weigh. You can calculate it closer but it's close enough to suffice using the outlined method. Flotation also depends where on the transom you place the pod to offset the weight. The higher up on the transom you go with placement of the pods the lower the transom is allowed to sink into the water lessening their effectiveness. If they're placed at the bottom of the hull you maximize flotation earlier on. I prefer to use a full height pod when possible that becomes an extension of the hull. These will provide moreflotation the deeper the transom sinks into the water the more of the pod that is placed into the water to offset the weight.



Instructional -- thanks!


----------



## nelsonag

eeshaw said:


> I'm making a set for my boat now. The bottoms will be about 3/16 inch thick on these and will have internal gussets inside that will run from the transom out to the end. The sides will be .100 thick. These will hold up to the sunken stumps I'll be fishing next year.



about much much $ is it running you?


----------



## CedarRiverScooter

I had made some prototypes from plywood and have since taken them off. On my jetjon, it affected the steering too much for my liking.

Has any of the outboard guys noticed any change to the steering effort?


----------



## eeshaw

The cost varies. You can buy the aluminum and it will depend where you live and where you buy it. I prefer to use aluminum that can be repurposed, like I'll buy a boat with no title for next to nothing and cut out the bench seats for material, the rest of it gets scrapped. Around here if you buy a sheet (4x8) of .125 it can run you around $300. Pass! 

I've never noticed any adverse effects from having pods but I'm pretty judicious about their placement and the way they're built. No abrupt changes to the waterline will help to keep the water flowing. Sounds like yours might be digging in on a turn. I try to avoid sharp edges and keep any sharp edges to the inside of the pod and up high.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter

Yea mine were dual purpose, floatation + trim tabs. So they did dig in & made steering less responsive. I changed my tactic & added a metal trim tab to the ride plate (of the jet ski tunnel) & that got the porpoising problem under control. So I was able to ditch the pods, which were only plywood & foam board. They surprisingly held up pretty well; I used them for a year.


----------

